# Newb looking for some information on planted snake tanks



## Rochelle11 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, I got distracted on you-tube and came across a video on a planted Exo Terra tank (How to Build a Crested Gecko Vivarium - YouTube)and was looking to see if you could do the same thing but for a snake?

I know you would have to be careful about humidity and harmful plants but could anyone foresee any other problems?


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 27, 2013)

I planted a terrarium for my CTS and it's doing fairly well. I found a fair few naysayers when I started it, but as long as you do it properly, you should be fine.


----------



## Rochelle11 (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there any plants I should look out for? If I stick with Aussie natives will that be ok?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 27, 2013)

Here are a couple of my GTP tanks (when first established, before perches were added). I've used dieffenbachia, pothos, syngonium, calatheas, spanish moss and a few others. Make sure you set up a false bottom correctly - otherwise you may have problems with the floor of the tank (depending on the material it's made of) and mould / fungus (if drainage is off). The plants grow pretty well under normal lights (as long as you choose indoor or low light plants) and most of them do okay with the snakes moving around. I've found that my snakes are a lot more active now that they have live plants and substrate in with them (I also have a couple of species of insect in there that eat the dead vegetation). I think it's a lot better than a sterile tank that provides no stimulation.


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Here are a couple of my GTP tanks (when first established, before perches were added). I've used dieffenbachia, pothos, syngonium, calatheas, spanish moss and a few others. Make sure you set up a false bottom correctly - otherwise you may have problems with the floor of the tank (depending on the material it's made of) and mould / fungus (if drainage is off). The plants grow pretty well under normal lights (as long as you choose indoor or low light plants) and most of them do okay with the snakes moving around. I've found that my snakes are a lot more active now that they have live plants and substrate in with them (I also have a couple of species of insect in there that eat the dead vegetation). I think it's a lot better than a sterile tank that provides no stimulation.


Nice setup what kind of insects eat dead vegatation thanks.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks  I've got a couple of species of isopods and earthworms in each of them.


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there something that would eat the poo i was looking online but i couldnt find anything


----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Is there something that would eat the poo i was looking online but i couldnt find anything



I know in vivariums they use springtails and fruit flys as a cleanup crew. I have no personal experience with them but from talking with other people It seems the springtails can properly handle a heavier bio load larger reptiles create.


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a few planted tanks. You need to find a balance between the size of the animal and what your tank can handle when they excrete. I wouldnt even attempt this with large pythons.
Skinks, geckos, keelbacks and frogs all do very well in planted tanks.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 29, 2013)

Isopods and springtails are what you want in your enclosures for poop clean up - as James_Scott said, you need to find the balance. You don't want your animal crawling through or sitting in its own faeces.


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 29, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Here are a couple of my GTP tanks


This is great. An aspiration of mine in the coming years to set up a well researched similar enclosure as this for my dream GTP


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 29, 2013)

AS has been mentioned, selection of reptile/snake species is important. Tree snakes and GTPs are good - the former are light in the body, and GTPs are not that active, so damage to plants is minimal. Carpets and other heavy-bodied species will crush/trash plants very quickly.

Jamie


----------



## Rochelle11 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey spud, I've heard a planted tank makes your snake more a active? Your thoughts?


----------

